# Canon Europe - Canon Redline Challenge



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 23, 2022)

Redline Challenge: Photography Competition - Canon Europe


Join the Canon Redline Challenge, a photography competition for enthusiasts. Win the chance to get a pro-ready kit and a pro shoot with a Canon Ambassador.




www.canon-europe.com





Looks like an interesting contest with a chance to win an R5 and 24-70. Not open to North America


----------



## danfaz (Aug 24, 2022)

Ramage said:


> Redline Challenge: Photography Competition - Canon Europe
> 
> 
> Join the Canon Redline Challenge, a photography competition for enthusiasts. Win the chance to get a pro-ready kit and a pro shoot with a Canon Ambassador.
> ...


Yeah, I was bummed to see it's not open to North America.


----------

